
The New Monopoly Has a Voice Controlled AI Banker That Will Never Cheat - neom
https://gizmodo.com/the-new-monopoly-has-a-voice-controlled-ai-banker-that-1835593536
======
eschneider
The banker doesn't cheat? That's not very realistic...

------
pavel_lishin
> _As with previous iterations of the game, physical cash isn’t even included,
> which should help eliminate at least one method of cheating._

How does this work? Is there an always-on display showing how much cash you
have? Doesn't this hurt the game by making it impossible to "hide" your money
from other players by stacking it up?

------
whymsicalburito
How else are children going to learn to be wary of financial institutions?

